
Montreal offers $200k prize for cheap and easy to build ventilator design - Zenbit_UX
https://www.agorize.com/en/challenges/code-life-challenge
======
riedel
I think this is the right aproach to bring all the cool ideas together and let
them be evaluated. Ventilation is from what i know traditionally a lucrative
nieche business by a few player who cannot easily ramp up production even if
governments pour money into it now.

